# Spouse visa refused.. Im lost !!



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello everybody, hope u can help me with any advice and thx in advance
anyway today i got my spouse visa refused after 1 month and 25 days waiting for some reasons still didnt get !!! We did add up payslips one to each other from february 2012 to january 2013 { they were 14 payslips} and we got the total income of 20069.34 £ but i guess they considered the annum income of 11333.51£ on the p 60 document of 2012 than the total income on payslips, im confused !!! Are they wrong or right with that?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

What did the refusal say exactly? Type out exactly what the refusal reasons were leaving your names.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Did you apply under Cat B and did you tick the right box?


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Did you apply under Cat B and did you tick the right box?


Yes i applied under category B and i did tick the right box


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Do answer nyclon's query as we can't help you further without.


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

nyclon said:


> What did the refusal say exactly? Type out exactly what the refusal reasons were leaving your names.


The refusal says: 
Your sponsor is not exempt from the financial requirements as defined paragraph E-E CP.3.3.1. Iam not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in the uk or any offers of financial support from third parties. In order to meet the financial requirements of the rules your sponsor needs a gross income of at least £ 18,600 per annum . From the evidence provided your sponsor' s gross income from her employment is £ 11,333.51 per annum. You and your sponsor' s income from all other sources, including investments, rental and pension income is 11,333.51 per annum . In order to qualify, you and your sponsor require ( £7,266.49 * 2.5 + £16000) in savings in order to meet the financial requirements. You have provided no evidence of any savings held by you or your sponsor. I therefore refuse your application under paragraph E C-P.1.1(d) of appendix FM of the immigration rules.
I have therefore refused your application because iam not satisfied, on the balance of probabilities, that you meet all the requirements of the relevant paragraph of the uk immigration rules.


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Do answer nyclon's query as we can't help you further without.





nyclon said:


> What did the refusal say exactly? Type out exactly what the refusal reasons were leaving your names.


The refusal says: 
Your sponsor is not exempt from the financial requirements as defined paragraph E-E CP.3.3.1. Iam not able to take into account any potential employment you have available to you in the uk or any offers of financial support from third parties. In order to meet the financial requirements of the rules your sponsor needs a gross income of at least £ 18,600 per annum . From the evidence provided your sponsor' s gross income from her employment is £ 11,333.51 per annum. You and your sponsor' s income from all other sources, including investments, rental and pension income is 11,333.51 per annum . In order to qualify, you and your sponsor require ( £7,266.49 * 2.5 + £16000) in savings in order to meet the financial requirements. You have provided no evidence of any savings held by you or your sponsor. I therefore refuse your application under paragraph E C-P.1.1(d) of appendix FM of the immigration rules.
I have therefore refused your application because iam not satisfied, on the balance of probabilities, that you meet all the requirements of the relevant paragraph of the uk immigration rules.


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi nyclon hope u got my reply regarding the refusal exact wording


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Joppa answered you in your other thread.


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

nyclon said:


> Joppa answered you in your other thread.



Yes he does thx


----------



## jave (Jun 12, 2013)

*Document list from Rabat for spouse visa*

Hi. 

Would you tell me the list of documents you submitted in Rabat. I need this information urgently to check if I am missing something. I am going to apply next week .Your quick reply is really appreciated.

many thanks


----------



## Hassbenz (Jan 26, 2013)

jave said:


> Hi.
> 
> Would you tell me the list of documents you submitted in Rabat. I need this information urgently to check if I am missing something. I am going to apply next week .Your quick reply is really appreciated.
> 
> many thanks


The documents i submitted were:
-Email confirmation of application number and appointment
-Online visa application form with passport photograph
-Original marriage certificate translated into english
-Birth certificate of both of u translated into english
-spouse payslips of 12 months
-spouse bank statements of 12 months covering the same period of the payslips
-spouse work contract along with a support letter from her employer
-spouse support letter to u
-sponsorship undertaking form shows that ur spouse can finance and support u, u may find it online
-Appendix 2 financial requirement form, u may find it online
-English test certificate along with the the document that shows the result
-your old passports if u have any
-Ur new passport
-copy of ur spouse passport
-ur police record translated into english
-ur diplomas if u have any
-ur relationship history (letter) with ur spouse
-ur spouse house tenancy contract
-ur spouse council tax and water bill in her/his name
-ur spouse p 6o document
-ur relationship evidences (photos, emails, ur spouse passport and visa stamps, skype conversation history, letters, spouse booking confirmation about trips to morocco

Good-luck


----------



## jave (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks for your reply brother.srry I could not get back to you earlier.I am new to this forum.Is any way to send you private message/ ? how long rabat office take for spouse visa application?

Any update from your case.

with best wishes


----------

